# Scary birth!



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

My very first goat birth (last night) was complicated and stressful! The first baby was in a red bag and upside down. I got her out quick and there was no heartbeat. I rubbed her and rubbed her and she was just so tiny and dead. The second one had a normal looking bag and even though his head was first and his legs tucked underneath him, we just reach in and repositioned his legs and he came out great! Alive and breathing and healthy. Third one was in a red bag as well. She was sideways with her legs straight back. Wasn't breathing at first so we pulled her out quick and started working on her. She was weak but okay. The mama didn't want anything to do with her and was stepping on her so we held mommy still while baby nursed. She eventually started letting the baby nurse on her own.

Happy to say we have one healthy light colored traditional boy and one healthy little girl with a traditional colored head and one spot on her right shoulder. Welcome to the world Daisy and Mack :stars: I'm seriously loving goat ownership and I'm so proud of Turtle (the mommy) for being so cooperative and trying so hard to save her babies.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the live babies and so sorry you lost the one.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the baby's and a wonderful Mom,,, sorry to hear about the little girl though,,, :sigh: Would love to see pictures of them all with their mom when you catch your breath.. :hug:


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Here they are shortly after being born. Sorry for the bad quality picture, it was on my phone. And its okay about the girl. I just feel really guilty but good at the same time that we were there to save the other two.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.....congrats :thumb:  

Sorry you lost one...  :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations and good work saving your two babies!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yikes... that does sound scary! Congrats on your new babies! They are adorable.


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys! 

Do you all think it is safe to breed the doe again (after the babies are born and she puts on some weight of course)? This was her first time kidding so maybe she'll have an easier time of it next time around. There are people home 24/7 so we can help her if need be but I just don't want to put her life or any potential lives in danger.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GOOD SAVE job well done!! :clap: 
Your doe can be bred again, right now just enjoy those cuties ok?


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I am! I'm not thinking about breeding her until probably August. She is thin and I want to see her healthy and enjoying life for a while


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Awwww,, what pretty baby's..  Thank you for sharing the pictures and love their names & moms to.. How did she end up with the name of Turtle though??? Letting my imagination run wild,, I can come up with a bunch of funny reasons..  I was wondering the same thing with the breeding back on my girls,, thanks for posting that question,, mine didn't have a hard time birthing.. But I was wondering just the same..


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

The day I brought her home I rescued two turtles off the road after some idiot kid swerved trying to hit them. lol. So it was kind of a random thing I guess.

Here is Daisy all dried off and standing. She is the one that wasn't breathing.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

How beautiful! She's a stocky little thing, too, isn't she? Congratulations.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! too cute, great job


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

> How beautiful! She's a stocky little thing, too, isn't she? Congratulations.


For being a triplet, she aint bad.  Her brother is bigger though. I'm honestly just happy they are alive. My next challenge is getting Turtle healthy.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

awwww,, love the story of how Turtle got her name and your little girl is a sweet heart and quit the looker.. Sooo glad your was there and able to save her.. :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumb: Glad the other two made it. Sorry about the first one. Nice job to you and Turtle. :applaud: 

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Great job. It is hard when you have a delivery like that as a first delivery. Beautiful babies. hlala: 

Great job knowing what to do and when to help out. :stars:


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah. I was hoping she was going to go smoothly and have a single baby. But oh well, I guess dealing with the difficult stuff makes you a better owner in the long run


----------

